
Scientists solve mystery of spontaneous smog formation - hhs
https://www.caltech.edu/about/news/scientists-solve-mystery-spontaneous-smog-formation
======
pmdulaney
Smog would be much worse were it not for the catalytic converter, invented by
a Caltech professor.

If I read the article correctly, though, this mechanism would not account for
the formation of smog in Los Angeles in the summer, when temperatures never
drop to 41 deg F.

